# My hormones are irrelevant!



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi  this made me laugh. At our appointment to be referred for icsi at StBarts I was told that my hormones were irrelevant now and the registrar couldn't understand why i would want to know my test results. We have MF. I was really cross but too nervous to insist they told me as was getting results from hiv and hep c tests. how scary is that by the way? I understand what they mean, that my hormones will be artificially stimulated etc but still would have liked to know my starting point. Rant rant. Anyone know when I'll be told how may eggs ive got left. i reckon not many as i started my periods at 11 and am now 32.


----------



## lisa46 (May 8, 2010)

Hi, you need to ask for your AMH levels and an explanation of what the results mean.  I find many of the IVF Dr's quite arrogant and prefer to give inadequate explanations or non at all.  You need to insist at all stages to be given full information.  If you are not clear about what they are saying, ask them to explain again until you are fully satisfied. The Dr might resist but you really do need to know in advance of the treatment so you understand what is happening to you.


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks lisa46 i resolve to be more assertive.
Kind Regards

flowersinthewindow


----------

